

Pressure - message queue built on Redis. with Python module - albertzeyer
https://github.com/psobot/pressure

======
stephen_mcd
Real nice :-)

I've just released a project that achieves similar results via a slightly
different path. I've called it Hot Redis:

[https://github.com/stephenmcd/hot-redis](https://github.com/stephenmcd/hot-
redis)

It basically deliver local Python types backed by Redis, such as lists, sets,
etc, finally building up composite examples like queues and multisets.

